# OVO suite habitat hamster cage



## Jscg1986 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am getting 2 female mice soon and I have a OVO suite (not dwarf size) habitat cage, picture below. I was wondering if the mice would have any problems with getting up and down the tunnels? Thanks!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey there, make sure to go write an introduction post!

One of the problems I hear about models with lots of tunnels like this, is that they can be difficult to clean. I don't know about this model, but good ventilation can also be a problem.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

These cages are cool looking but you should make sure there is adequate ventilation. It looks like this might get a little stuffy.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I think they would find it easier if you have it at a tilt instead of straight up


----------

